# Excess live food?



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

What do you guys do with live food you no longer require? Is freezing good enough to kill everything?


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Excess live food*

Not sure I understand. This would only happen if you no longer had the animals which feed on it. Otherwise, just keep it alive and use it. Freezing will kill it, but if possible, I'd probably just give it to another keepr, depending on quantity.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry i will be abit more clearer. I have had my beardie since last friday, and i ordered some medium hoppers, medium dubia and some small calci worms. From that order the worms were too small and Jax wouldn't touch them, he ate all the roaches and most of the hoppers.

The hoppers he didn't Eat were the ones that were too big for him, so never gave them to him. As i have no plans to breed live food, those 'unsuitable' for consumption i have no use for whatsoever so need to kill them off.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just recieved my second order, large calci worms are going down well, medium roaches went down well anyway, but in the medium hopper bag there are still a few bigger ones that are too large to feed Jax, i just have no use for them.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

How big is ur beardie? mine is fully grown and eats the huge winged locusts with ease.

Have you tried your beardie with the larger ones?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Excess livefood goes to my rats


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

He is twelve weeks old, and these 'bigger' locusts are far bigger than the space between his eyes. Wish i had something else to feed them to.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

the space between the eyes thing is just a guide! a fully grown adult locust with wings is far bigger than the space between my beardies eyes but he still does ok  he actually prefers the bigger ones.

Give him the odd one or 2 and see how he goes


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Rigid thinking*

Let the worms grow (feed them oats/ bran and a piece of lettuce or cabbage for moisture). the locusts will just be a good challenge for him.Not sure where that nonsense about "space between the eyes" comes from!


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is the first time i've been told to essentially ignore the size rule, i realised it was oly a guide, but was trying to stick to it. So basically as long as i'm not stupid with them i can feed him larger ones?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> Let the worms grow (feed them oats/ bran and a piece of lettuce or cabbage for moisture). the locusts will just be a good challenge for him.Not sure where that nonsense about "space between the eyes" comes from!


It's a useful guide, aimed at people who are new to reps, to give them *some* idea of what they should be feeding.



les938 said:


> This is the first time i've been told to essentially ignore the size rule, i realised it was oly a guide, but was trying to stick to it. So basically as long as i'm not stupid with them i can feed him larger ones?


Yes, you can, but watch him to make sure he's coping. In general, several smaller prey items are easier to digest than one big one, but the odd oversized one should be fine, unless he chokes on it- if you spot that in time, no harm done.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers guys, the hoppers are mostly the correct size just the odd one that are larger.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Remember young beardies grow and will happily eat dead locusts. You can freeze the larger hoppers and thaw them out for him later when he's bigger.

Natrix


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

im breeding locusts and if i notice a fresh dead 1 i feed it off to my beardie 
saves binning it lol. she loves em


----------

